
Classic TDD or "London School"? - ngcazz
http://codemanship.co.uk/parlezuml/blog/?postid=987
======
jlangemeier
Why not both? London School is much closer to functional or integration
testing. And while the article addresses this at the end, it doesn't address
the why, which is that London School is testing something completely different
than the Unit Testing (Classic) TDD.

It would be like asking about exercising and wanting to only focus on cardio
or weight training; the right answer is 'why not both'?

